

Explanation for the 2048 AI - Nib

From link:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ov3y&#x2F;2048-AI<p>I cant find any way to contact Matt Overlan or Ov3y, the creators of the Ai , so I suppose if they run into this, theyll answer me: How do you explain to a total LayMan(CaveMan) how the algorithm works, thats cause though I know coding, I cant learn JS so fast and only for this, cause I plan to create my own such solver in C, which I&#x27;m fluent with. So, Thanks in advance...
======
Nib
Even if someone knows how I can reach out to them, please let me know. Or if
you know and understand JS well, pls let me know as to how it works.

